# Closed sticky



## Plato0n (1. Februar 2009)

mal ne frage an die buffed moderatoren hier im forum, wieso habt ihr einen thrad geschlossen, belasst ihn aber unter den stickys, is das nicht iwo sinnlos?

liebe grüße :-*


----------



## Kronas (1. Februar 2009)

den vorstellungsthread meinst du oder?


----------



## chopi (1. Februar 2009)

Wurde geclosed wegen Spam und keiner hatte Lust den Sticky rauszumachen,so schlimm isses nicht.


----------



## Dracun (1. Februar 2009)

wird wohl seinen grund haben oder etwa net?? 

denk doch mal nach^^


----------



## Tabuno (1. Februar 2009)

Jep, auf einer Seite ein bissl aber ich hätts erstmal abwarten lassen, man muss ja nicht gleich übertreiben und sofort closen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (3. Februar 2009)

Ich frage mich eher:

1) Warum war man wieder mal ausser Stande den melden Button zu nehmen?
2) Warum wurde der Thread dann nicht mal verlinkt - angst man könnte den Thread mit zuviel Information zum explodieren bringen?


----------



## Tabuno (3. Februar 2009)

Weil der Thread verschoben wurde und das mit dem 'Melde' Button klappt doch eh nicht, bzw. die Mods reagieren nicht darauf.
Hier mal der Thread. 
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=5628


----------



## Lillyan (3. Februar 2009)

Wir kriegen bei jeder Meldung eine PN und wir schauen es uns an.... es heißt jedoch nicht, dass wir jedem Report wie gewünscht nachkommen und vieles geschieht auch ohne dass ihr etwas davon mitbekommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (4. Februar 2009)

Das meint ich ja und trotzdem ist ein closed sticky sinnlos und meiner Meinung nach ist da nur wenig Spam zu erkennen.... also löschen oder wieder aufmachen, nur closed ist es sinnlos.


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Februar 2009)

alles hat einen sinn, nur sieht man ihn meistens nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shurycain (16. März 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Wir kriegen bei jeder Meldung eine PN und wir schauen es uns an.... es heißt jedoch nicht, dass wir jedem Report wie gewünscht nachkommen und vieles geschieht auch ohne dass ihr etwas davon mitbekommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



* DA DA DA DAM *

Jaja, Mod müsste man sein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (16. März 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Weil der Thread verschoben wurde und das mit dem 'Melde' Button klappt doch eh nicht, bzw. die Mods reagieren nicht darauf.





Lillyan schrieb:


> Wir kriegen bei jeder Meldung eine PN und wir schauen es uns an.... es heißt jedoch nicht, dass wir jedem Report wie gewünscht nachkommen und vieles geschieht auch ohne dass ihr etwas davon mitbekommt





Tabuno schrieb:


> Das meint ich ja(...)


... ja ne, ist klar 
Aber wie gesagt, wir reagieren auf alles, dazu sind wir ja da.
Dazu möchte ich anmerken, das Nichts tun auch durchaus eine Reaktion auf einen Report sein kann, aber nur wenn er unberechtigt ist... natürlich.


----------



## Tabuno (17. März 2009)

Zitier hier nich rum du böser Mod. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

